# [Los Angeles, CA] New in town, looking to play!



## Chronosome (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello. 

 I recently moved to Los Angeles from Boston and am looking for a steady D&D game. I'd like to be a player and maybe, eventually, run a campaign.

 I'm living in the Westwood area (UCLA) without a car, and rely on bussage to get me to the fun. Ideally, I'd like a game in my area, but I'm willing to commute to Santa Monica or West Hollywood for the right folks.

 What kind of gamer am I? Well, I really dig good roleplaying. And though I'm not really a "tabletop Diablo" guy, I dig combat (even a lot of it) if it serves a story and characters well.

    I've been playing for about fifteen years, if experience matters.

    Enough babble.  Lemme know if you wanna play.


----------



## Chronosome (Dec 13, 2004)

*bump*

  Oh...I'd also like to mention I _own my own dice_ and can _bring Bugles_.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Apr 14, 2005)

Given today's gas prices and the expectation of them rising to close to $3 per gallon, how far can you commute?  Do you use the MTA?

There are two openings in a campaign in North Hollywood, and I would like to run myself (Van Nuys area).  I do believe there is a single Red Bus which goes from Westwood to Van Nuys.  Getting to my place would thus be time-consuming, but not outrageously expensive.  (Not that my place is _Sans Souci_ or anything like that -- it's a sit on the floor or bring your own folding chair environment.)


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Jun 7, 2005)

*Opening in my Thursday night FR game*

An unexpected opening has just cropped up in my Thursday night campaign, about to begin in Panorama City.  (Please see the  "Van Nuys - Panorama City - NH: Forgotten Realms" thread for details.)

Character classes are not going to be dictated, but a Wizard would be nice!  The intent is to carry the PCs from 0 - Epic levels (hopefully not losing too many casualties along the wayside) in a series of increasingly difficult capaigns.  *Please* read the "Important notes" message in the "Van Nuys - Panorama City - NH: Forgotten Realms" thread; if you are interested, please e-mail me at : jamallokreen@yahoo.com.


----------

